# Hangfelvétel tisztítása



## Puma5 (2012 November 14)

Helloztok!

Tudnátok-e ajánlani egy jó hangszerkesztő programot, amivel egy hangfelvétel háttérzaját, ami egy kávézó folyamatos zaja, el lehetne távolítani vagy legalábbis nagymértékben csökkenteni, hogy a felvételen levő halkabb beszélgetés hallhatóbb legyen.

(Remélem jó helyre írtam a kérésem, mert nem igazán találtam megfelelő topic-t)


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 November 14)

Puma5 írta:


> Helloztok!
> 
> Tudnátok-e ajánlani egy jó hangszerkesztő programot, amivel egy hangfelvétel háttérzaját, ami egy kávézó folyamatos zaja, el lehetne távolítani vagy legalábbis nagymértékben csökkenteni, hogy a felvételen levő halkabb beszélgetés hallhatóbb legyen.
> 
> (Remélem jó helyre írtam a kérésem, mert nem igazán találtam megfelelő topic-t)




Szia! 
Azt hiszem, ilyen problémát ingyenes szerkesztő progival csak részben lehet megoldani.
Fizetős progival ( pl. coolpro ) jó hatásfokkal lehet szűrni.
*Csökkenteni* a háttérzajt equalizátorral is lehet, amit letölthetsz a google keresőjén keresztül.


----------



## kkovax38 (2012 November 14)

Az Audacity-ben vannak bizonyos szűrők (és kb. annyit tud, mint némely fizetős célszoftver), apám már nagyon jó eredményeket ért el vele, elsősorban bakelitfelvételek tisztítása terén.​


----------



## Dr. Gépész (2012 November 14)

kkovax38 írta:


> Az Audacity-ben vannak bizonyos szűrők (és kb. annyit tud, mint némely fizetős célszoftver), apám már nagyon jó eredményeket ért el vele, elsősorban bakelitfelvételek tisztítása terén.​



Szia!
Igazad lehet, de más a recsegés és más a háttérzaj.
Mindkét esetben más szűrőt kell alkalmazni. 
Háttér zaj esetében többször kell szűrni, mindig egy picit.
A filmeken látott hangszűrés eredmény nem biztos, hogy valós.
Bocsi, nem okoskodni akarok, nem vagyok hangmérnök, csak már mindenféle
próbálkozásom volt hangtisztítás terén. Változó eredménnyel.
Jó lenne, ha egy hangmérnök is bekapcsolódna. 
Pár kérdésem nekem is lenne.


----------



## alive (2012 November 23)

Dr. Gépész írta:


> Szia!
> Igazad lehet, de más a recsegés és más a háttérzaj.
> Mindkét esetben más szűrőt kell alkalmazni.
> Háttér zaj esetében többször kell szűrni, mindig egy picit.
> ...


Lehet megint felkavarom de sajnálattal közlöm nem értek egyet a zajszűrés hatásosságával
oka léteznek szoftverek amik "zajnak" minősített felesleges részek eltávolítására specializálódott
Legyen az a tű pattogása(bakelit)
legyen az egyfajta állandó-sercegés
Igen a két dolgot meg kell különböztetni
Miért?
Mert az egyik kiszámíthatatlanul időszakos
A mások egy háttérzaj amit okozhatott a hangfelvételi berendezések állandó elektromos zaja
Nos a rendszertelent azt inkább kézzel kell kiszedni
Bár a legtöbb hangfelvétel kiszűrő program többet ígér 
Ezt a mintavételezés alapján alkotott elemző szűrővel teszi
Kiválasztasz egy "zajnak" értelmezett szakaszt
Ámi ha elegendően kicsi akkor a kivágás még jól működik
*Hibája: nincs két egyforma pattogás mer a hibák keverednek egymással*
A bakelit pattogást végző szűrők 80°% hatásfok körül dolgoznak ami egy igen jó eredmény egy nagyon régi felvételnél 
De újabb hibákat visz bele
A mintavételezés alapján létrehozott tetszőleges szűrő még több torzulást hoz létre
Hisz többféle zaj keveredik
eredménye: egy hangspektrumból bármilyen hangmagasságot eltávolítasz
Az eredeti hangszín eltorzul
Tapasztaltam
a kivágott zaj helyett létrejött egy új típusú zaj-keverékkel modulált új hangspektrum
gyakorlatilag ez füllel hallható torzulást eredményez egy beszédhangra ült akár "vinnyogásként" is nevezhető 
új hangszínként
*Ez azt is jelenti nem a felolvasó hangját kaptad vissza*
A legeredményesebb a nagy amplitúdójú pattanásszerű tüskék kivétele
De kézzel a ráeresztett szoftver téved és módosít az általánosításánál fogva
Mondhatja mindenki jó eredményt ért el de az szubjektív és kérdezem: mihez képest ért el jó eredményt? A gramofonminőségből lett egy tűrhetően érthető
Ez már nagy eredmény
De a szalagos-magnók korában készült mágneses zajt kivenni torzulás nélkül szinte képtelenség
Önmagát hitegeti aki azt állítja vagy süket a füle az új hangra amit ő maga vitt bele
Itt már 100-an állították magukról 
Úgy töltenek fel előbb megtisztítják a felvételt
Ami rendszerint erős túlzás
Jórészt inkább a hangerősség egalizálását vagy normalizását (néha amplitúdó-limitálást) jelent inkább
A hangerősséget persze tudja növelni


----------



## alive (2012 November 23)

Puma5 írta:


> Tudnátok-e ajánlani egy jó hangszerkesztő programot, amivel egy hangfelvétel háttérzaját, ami egy kávézó folyamatos zaja, el lehetne távolítani vagy legalábbis nagymértékben csökkenteni, hogy a felvételen levő halkabb beszélgetés hallhatóbb legyen.


az adott probléma más mint amit az előbb írtam
Itt nem számít a beszéd hanghűsége
A teljes felvételből kiválaszt egy tárgyszemélyek beszéde nélküli tartományt onnan veszi a mintát 
És részben kézi részben szoftveres úton távolítja el a háttérbeszélgetések által létrejött zaj-spektrumot
Ám az így létrehozott mintavételezett zajszűrőt ne az egész terjedelemre eressze rá hanem csak oda ahol nincs tárgybeszélgetés
Ez első lépés
Második lépés csak azt a területet jelölje ki ahol a tárgybeszélgetés van a szűrő csillapítását vegye vissza néhány dB-lel 
Más-néven finom tompítást alkalmazzon 
Majd harmadik lépésben ismét kismértékű zajszűrést ugyanazon a területen
Szerintem ezzel egy érthető szintre képes hozni a beszédet
*Ne feledkezzünk meg arról külön vegyen mintát ha villamos döcögésm vagy elkülöníthető ajtónyikorgás, elkülöníthető széktolás is van
Ezeket külön kell megtisztítani*



Dr. Gépész írta:


> *Csökkenteni* a háttérzajt equalizátorral is lehet, amit letölthetsz a google keresőjén keresztül.


equalizer-rel valóban ki képes venni egy frekvencia-spektrumot
Ám ehhez tudni kell mi a háttérzaj spektruma
*Talán inkább emelje ki a beszédspektrumot mert az ismert:*
Az alaphangok frekvenciatartománya kb. 80 Hz-től 1000 Hz-ig terjed. Felhangokkal együtt a beszéd frekvenciatartománya eléri a 8000 Hz-et, de a 4000 Hz feletti összetevők nagyon gyengék. Információtartalmát túlnyomórészt a 800 és 3500 Hz közötti frekvenciasáv hordozza.
*Ezt a tartományt kell az equalizer-rel kiemelni*
_legegyszerűbb de pontatlan sáv_:_ a300Hz-től a felső frekvenciája 3300 Hz_ ig terjedő tartomány kiemelése
-----
Igen ám de a háttérzaj nem éppen emberi beszélgetés talán?
Azt is kiemeli az equalizer


----------



## alive (2012 December 29)

*Puma5* 

  Profil oldal 
  Fórum üzenetei 
  Privát üzenet 
  Blogbejegyzései 
  Cikkei megtekintése 
  Kapcsolatok közé 
Lüke kérdező bevágja a kérdést és nem is jön a válaszért


----------



## Hopi958 (2012 December 29)

<dl class="stats"><dt>Utoljára Aktív
2012-12-21 04:25 AM

elvileg láthatta
és különben is, ott van a beírásod alatt: kézfogás és egy Köszönet
azt is gondolhatta, a rendszer már megtette

PS: jók a szűrési meglátásaid 
</dt></dl>


----------



## alive (2012 December 30)

> elvileg láthatta
> és különben is, ott van a beírásod alatt: kézfogás és egy Köszönet


"...kézfogás és egy Köszönet"Én ezt sehol nem látom
Az "elvileg" az semmi.
A szó az valami


----------



## pore70 (2013 Január 5)

Sony Sound Forge Pro


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 5)

Sony Vegas Pro 9-et ajánlom, az ugyan videoszerkesztő, de kiváló erre is. Ha mégsem válna be, ott a Sound Forge


----------



## Kamujoe (2013 Február 13)

Sajnos tökéletes eredményt egyik sem ad


----------



## crusoe01 (2013 Március 12)

*Soundforge, reaper*

A Sony Soundforge-ban, -mely kimondottan hangszerkesztésre termett- van declicker, denoiser, de mint Kamujoe mondta, egyik sem tökéletes. Meg lehet még a reaperrel is próbálkozni.


----------



## soldieroffortune (2013 Április 21)

*hang javítás*

Nem tudom aktuális még a gond de
túl sok jóra nem számíthat
egy stúdióban dolgozok persze tudni kellene mi a hang mi zavaró és mennyire
elég lenne ha ki lehetne venni mi a beszélgetés vagy kicsit háttér zaj van és azt szeretné 0 ra venni.


----------



## Rmade (2013 Május 3)

Sound Forge tökéletes erre a célra.


----------



## nemokap (2013 Június 25)

Én az Audacity nevű programot javaslom, felvételhez, tisztításhoz kitünő. Mp3-ban is tud menteni.


----------



## Remete D. László (2013 Június 28)

Rádióműsorokat szerkesztettem, hanglemezeket digitalizáltam, és tisztítottam. Hangfájlok tisztításával kapcsolatban azt mondhatom, hogy hatékonyan csakis a konstans zajokat lehet tisztítani. Régi magnetofon felvétlek suhogásárnak szűrésére vagy a földelési hibákból eredő brumm elhárítására az említett CoolEdit kiváló. A vinil lemezek sercegésének szűrésére a Soung forge korlátozottan használható, és csak óvatosan ,mert könnyen hazavághatjuk vele az egész hanganyagot. Az egyéb zajokat alig lehet szűrni.


----------



## biga2829 (2013 Július 19)

Szia nem tudom probáltad e már aNuendó 5 programot ! Én azzal szoktam tisztitani és sok efekt van benne szerintem ez képes arra is ami neked kell.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2013 Szeptember 28)

A háttér zaj is tartalmaz olyan magasságú, hangszínű hangokat, mint a hasznos anyag. Ha azokat kiszűröd, azok a hangok hiányozni fog a teljes anyagból.


----------



## TripTucker (2013 November 20)

iZotope RX3 talán a legjobb szoftver hang javításra/tisztításra.
Régebben ott volt a Steinberg Clean ami a 4-es verzió után már használhatatlan lett. Jó volt még a DartXP Pro is.

Sajnos a fent leírt problémát ezekkel nem lehet megoldani, mivel a háttérzaj nem statikus, hanem folyamatosan változik. Ha az ilyen jellegű zajt szűrjük, akkor minden esetben roncsolódik a hasznos hangtartomány is. A mikrofontól függ, de olcsóbb eszközök esetén jellemző, hogy a háttérből szóló rögzített hangok frekvenciatartománya inkább az alacsony frekvencia felé tolódik el ezért ezeket Equalizerrel, Hipass/Lowpass filterekkel, lehet csökkenteni, de nagy csodát nem kell várni.
Ha valakit érdekel a hangtisztítás akár csak kipróbálás szintjén is akkor az iZotope RX programot mindenképpen érdemes beszerezni.


----------



## m-s-e (2013 December 17)

Megkérdeztem apukámat erről és ő az Adobe Auditiont javasolta. Valami olyasmit magyarázott, hogy "a tisztítandó hanganyag olyan részéről, ahol nincs hasznos jel, csak zaj, (pl. Eleje és vége) onnan levesz egy darabot amit analizál, készít egy zaj-profilt, és azután ezzel szűri át az egészet."


----------



## leskorobert (2014 December 10)

Adobe Audition mennyire ügyes ebben?


----------



## anoto (2014 December 11)

Ha utána olvasol a használatának, akkor elég tűrhető eredményt lehet vele elérni.


----------



## tomika222 (2016 Április 28)

Én samplitude pro x-el dolgozom a frekikkel kell játszani de csodát ne várj !


----------



## tomika222 (2016 Április 28)

Vagy akár mid side mód amivel még lehet játszadozni!


----------



## nivocontroll (2016 Május 1)

Szerintem, mivel a hasznos és a haszontalan zajok egy hangfelvételen teljesen elvegyülnek egymással, az olyan, mintha vízbe öntenénk kávét, teát, narancslevet, alkoholos italt, és még sok más hasonlóan oldható anyagot. Ezeket könnyű összekeverni, de szétszedni szinte lehetetlen. Eqalizerrel lehet valamennyit leszedni, de nem érdemes csodát remélni.


----------



## Robika 1980 (2016 Május 17)

Audacity szerintem nem kell jobb szuper kis progi


----------



## csela55 (2016 Szeptember 18)

Puma5 írta:


> Helloztok!
> 
> Tudnátok-e ajánlani egy jó hangszerkesztő programot, amivel egy hangfelvétel háttérzaját, ami egy kávézó folyamatos zaja, el lehetne távolítani vagy legalábbis nagymértékben csökkenteni, hogy a felvételen levő halkabb beszélgetés hallhatóbb legyen.
> 
> (Remélem jó helyre írtam a kérésem, mert nem igazán találtam megfelelő topic-t)


Esetleg Sunforge


----------



## csela55 (2016 Szeptember 18)

csela55 írta:


> Esetleg Sunforge


Sound Forge.


----------



## av10 (2017 Augusztus 27)

Én az audacity-t használom, nagyon szuper az eredmény!


----------



## Kiss László Tacsi (2017 December 24)

Én is az Audacityt használom,nemrég digitalizáltam régi bakelit mese lemezeket!Egész jól sikerült!


----------



## Dalnokomega (2018 Január 3)

Audacity +1
Ráadásul az Open Source.


----------



## ekispestkupa (2018 Szeptember 2)

Tudnátok segíteni ezeknek a tisztításában:


----------



## EGÉRVADÁSZ (2018 Szeptember 18)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a topikra. Azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy telefonbeszélgetéseknél a másik fél alig hallható. Ezt is lehet tisztítani illetve a másik fél hangját erősíteni? 
Köszönöm szépen a választ előre is. Aki válaszol, írja le legyen szíves, hogy hogyan kell csinálni.


----------



## Karcsi19910819 (2019 Augusztus 9)

Üdv.
Én hangtechnikusként a Cubase5 vagy Nuendo 4 studio programokat ajánlom.Ezek profi szoftverek.


----------



## Karcsi19910819 (2020 Október 20)

m-s-e írta:


> Megkérdeztem apukámat erről és ő az Adobe Auditiont javasolta. Valami olyasmit magyarázott, hogy "a tisztítandó hanganyag olyan részéről, ahol nincs hasznos jel, csak zaj, (pl. Eleje és vége) onnan levesz egy darabot amit analizál, készít egy zaj-profilt, és azután ezzel szűri át az egészet."


Igen, ezt így kell, csak a csillapítás szintjére kell vigyázni , nehogy nagyon a hasznos jelből(zene, beszéd) vegyen el.Mert ilyenkor a hasznos jelből is elvesz a zajszűrő.


----------



## mellody31 (2020 November 13)

Magix Audio cleaning lab. Az egyik legjobb, igaz fizetős


----------



## mellody31 (2020 November 13)

De a cubase sem rossz. A nuendoval még nem találkoztam de kipróbálom majd


----------



## gerymusic2022 (2022 Június 22)

A Cubase-ben rettentő sok effekt és normalizer áll rendelkezésre a hang tisztázásához. Én is ezt hazsnálom, ha szükség van tisztázásra.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 23)

program név bedobások mennek
gyakorlatban senki se írta le
Volt egy valaki ki betett két felvételt *#33 *
*És kérte ezt meg tudnátok e zajt szűrni*
Persze senki se jelentkezett azok közül kik előtte esküdtek programokra és verték mellüket milyen stúdiókban dolgoznak
A kérdező felvétellel rá akart mutatni:
Lehetetlen bármilyen programmal jól zajt szűrni egy határon túl


----------

